# CNC Shark Machine bed



## taconick (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello all,

I have a CNC Shark and use it for profile cutting, hence I often cut into the machine bed. I was wondering if anyone had a vcarve file for a new machine bed (or half of it anyway, I would cut one side and then turn it around and do the other half.) If not can anyone help me to make the Vcarve file? I am not sure how to do the two different paths. Thanks for all of your help.

Nick


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Nick.


----------



## royL (Dec 6, 2009)

While this reply does not directly answer your question, you might consider using a sacrificial sheet of 1/8" MDF over your Shark bed (between the slots). I have tacked it down with some small nails, one in each corner. Hope this helps.
Roy


----------



## PITBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you have a Shark or a Shark Pro? The Pro would just be a new piece of MDF cut to size. The Shark you could probably use a piece of MDF and just drill a few holes for the mounting dogs before you attach it to the Shark. The comment about the sacrifical sheet is excellent. If I am sure that I am not goint to cut thru my material.. is the only time that I will not use a sacrifical sheet. I even take and "plane/surface" mine just to level it off. If needed, let me know the dimensions of what you need and I will send you a vcarve or Dxf file that you can bring into Vcarve.
wdm


----------



## taconick (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the shark not the pro version. Thanks for the offer, I made a new machine bed and cut dado's for t-track where the clamp tracks were previously, then I got some small nuts and bolts and fender washers to secure the t-track down. I also made the bed about 3" longer which helps to keep the clamps out of the way of the router. This machine is a production machine in my small one man shop so it sees a lot of use, with this system when the bed gets too bad to use anymore I just swap it out with another one flatten the top and mount the t-tracks in. I have a few spare beds on hand at all times so the process doesn't take much time. Maybe next time I will try the sacrificial sheet, that is a good idea. It is about time for a new bed after the holidays anyway. Thanks. Also I have been trying to figure out the feed rates, RPM and chipload with the bits that I use (Onsrud 52-910 1/4 2 flute upcut spiral). Any thoughts? 

Nick


----------



## PITBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

Nick...only suggestion for speed is to take a scrap piece of material and gradually work the speed up on the screen. Watching your chip out and quality of cut.
ON you spare tops, instead of cutting the slot of a t-track, using a cutter and making a t-track in the top material itself. I did this so I would not have to worry about cutting thru the t-track. 

You said that it was a production machine..what are you making.....any pictures???

Doug


----------



## taconick (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry I thought that I had answered this. My reply must not have made it on here. I make developmental toys for infants and toddlers. Our website is littlesaplingtoys.com. I use the machine to cut all of the teethers and some of the other toys. Thanks for your replies.

Nick


----------



## tpeeson (Feb 18, 2010)

A sacrificial sheet is the way to go.


----------

